# What is that called?



## DesertRat (Feb 5, 2008)

What is that thing they run on the tracks I've seen a couple of times that that seem to be welding or doing something to the tracks? Looks like a loco with a million wheels with lots of sparks going. At least what it looks like to me.


----------



## MrFSS (Feb 5, 2008)

DesertRat said:


> What is that thing they run on the tracks I've seen a couple of times that that seem to be welding or doing something to the tracks? Looks like a loco with a million wheels with lots of sparks going. At least what it looks like to me.


Probably a track grinder. Smoothing the rough places out.


----------



## Crescent ATN & TCL (Mar 5, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> DesertRat said:
> 
> 
> > What is that thing they run on the tracks I've seen a couple of times that that seem to be welding or doing something to the tracks? Looks like a loco with a million wheels with lots of sparks going. At least what it looks like to me.
> ...


Doesn't it also reshape the railhead from where the weight of the trains create "lips" on the sides?


----------



## gswager (Mar 5, 2008)

Crescent ATN & TCL said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > DesertRat said:
> ...


Yes


----------

